# Baby guppies



## gypsydancer (Feb 10, 2012)

One of my first batch of baby guppies, just had HER first batch of babies. She had 48 of then. Pretty good for a first timer.
Namaste,
Gypsy


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

Awesome  Guppies are the best!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

People like you make me worried about getting my boys girlfriends. I don't want be overrun! 

But still congrats, that's a nice batch, especially for a first timer!


----------



## gypsydancer (Feb 10, 2012)

Kehy said:


> People like you make me worried about getting my boys girlfriends. I don't want be overrun!
> 
> But still congrats, that's a nice batch, especially for a first timer!


Maybe first, you could check with pet shops in your area and see if they would take your excess babies. Once they grow a bit and get color. A "mom and pop" shop would nee your best bet. You're missing a great experience. You never know what types and colors you will get. My first babies I ended up with tons of cobra's and a few endlers , when I didn't even have them as adults. You NEVER know what they were bred by before you get them from the pet shop.
Namaste,
Gypsy


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

gypsydancer said:


> Maybe first, you could check with pet shops in your area and see if they would take your excess babies. Once they grow a bit and get color. A "mom and pop" shop would nee your best bet. You're missing a great experience. You never know what types and colors you will get. My first babies I ended up with tons of cobra's and a few endlers , when I didn't even have them as adults. You NEVER know what they were bred by before you get them from the pet shop.
> Namaste,
> Gypsy


My guppy boys are actually feeder guppies that colored up beautifully, so I bet any of their colored passed down would be spectacular. Since they come from feeder stock though, any babies would be sold as feeder guppies themselves. I think I might try to find a fish that would help keep number in check instead


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

Guppy fry are just too cute, I love always having them around.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

gypsydancer said:


> One of my first batch of baby guppies, just had HER first batch of babies. She had 48 of then. Pretty good for a first timer.
> Namaste,
> Gypsy


Hello g...

Good for you. Now, to make sure you have a high number survive, you need to start feeding all your fish a little, several times per day, if possible and keep the tank water clean by changing out half of it every week.

I've found that well fed adult Guppies show little interest in the fry. All fish will thrive in pure water conditions. So, by changing the tank water often, there isn't time for pollutants to build up before the next large change.

B


----------

